
Shhhh, don’t tell Mal (Aus PM), but tech startups are a terrible investment - bootload
http://www.crikey.com.au/?p=527826
======
bootload
_" The key features of a tech start-up are this: it has no customers and a
strong chance of going broke. What most of these businesses do is funnel
capital (investors’ money) into work nobody asked to be done. They build a
product for which there is no market, exhaust their funds, close. They’re a
bit like a make-work project."_

YC in 2014, > 640 startups worth USD20B from 2014 numbers. [0],[1]

[0]
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-02-25/y-combinat...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-02-25/y-combinator-
owns-stakes-in-startups-worth-more-than-20b)

[1] 13B in 2013:
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/422815186437685248](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/422815186437685248)

